# Any parents who have children with hearing loss



## horseybird

Hi I have a 5 month old who was born with bilateral severe sensorineural hearing loss. Her paedtrician phoned us today to say the results of her MRI show she has enlarged vestibular aqueducts, further testing needed to see if there are associated problems. 

So many questions! Apparently this sometimes means the hearing loss can get worse. Anyone else in this boat? X


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hey HB--I know we've chatted on the other thread, but I just want you to know I'm thinking of you. 

I completely understand the worry. We are taking our boys to a hearing impaired clinic their hospital hosts next week. We will have the option of meeting with geneticists and trying to determine if their hearing losses are progressive or not. I actually kind of assume, especially for the older one, that the losses are progressive. But the way I look at it is 1) they are both extremely successful using the hearing aids they have right now 2) both have mild-moderate and moderate-severe losses, so there is still wiggle room with more powerful aids if their losses do progress 3) if they progress to profound losses, the vast majority of people are great cochlear implant candidates and 4) if their losses do progress, who knows what technology will be available 10 years from now?

I know that may not be especially helpful, but I feel like we are in really similar situations, and I want you to know I'm here if you ever need to talk. : )


----------



## deafgal01

Have you thought about maybe using sign language to make communication easier?


----------



## mummyruston

Hi, my answer is yes to your post but my son is 4weeks old and I've only just found out he has severe / profound hearing loss and will be fitted with hearing aids on 24th with our first ENT appt on the 2nd.

So I'm following this thread more so for information as I can't help at all with your query but do want to know more about my sons affliction and what that means and find out other people's journeys.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Deafgal--we discussed sign language, and we actually used SOME sign with both boys (even before we knew they had hearing loss.) Thankfully, they have both adapted wonderfully to the hearing aids, and with the aids, they both test out at normal hearing. I think signing may be an option in the future, just to enrich, but we aren't currently working on it. 

Mummyruston--big hugs, I know that can be hard to accept. The great news is that your little guy will become accustomed to the hearing aids and know no different since he's being fitted at such a young age. That's wonderful! Our baby was fitted at 5 months, and our oldest was 5 years. Like I just said, they have both adapted wonderfully to wearing them. The 5 year old absolutely loved them immediately. The baby went through a phase of trying to yank them out and eat them lol. We had to keep a hat on him for several months, and now he acts like he doesn't even know they're there.

We are still so new to this journey, but I can tell you that after the initial shock, it has been an unbelievably positive blessing. It is hard, and I know there will be ups and downs. (The 5 year old starts kindergarten tomorrow, and I'm up worrying and praying no one makes fun of him for wearing them, etc.) But to see their little world's open up has been astounding. And now we are to the point where it is as simple as putting on a pair of glasses in the morning. I hope you have a wonderful experience with your little guy--like I said, I'm totally new to this as well, but I'm here if you ever need to talk!


----------



## 2lovelyboys

Just registered on here as I'm in the same situation.

My son is severe/profoundly deaf, diagnosed at 7weeks old hearing aids at 9weeks he is now 10 weeks. Routine preg, good labour no history so it's been very hard to get my head around, still having up and down days, it's so hard not knowing how he will be in the future and the worry and sadness is so strong, I'm not much help with answers but kind of understand what people are going through.

Mummyruston. How are you feeling? Early diagnosis is good and you have apts quickly just make sure you enjoy your little one and look after yourself.


----------



## mummyruston

Soblessedmama / thank you for sharing your experience and great to read your boys are doing well.

2lovelyboys - my pregnancy and birth are like yours. Very straight forward, no concerns, I'm a healthy person and BMI normal, ate well, kept active, no alcohol, no drugs etc and followed guidelines with foods. Like you I have very up and down days and some times I just cry and fear for my sons future and worry about the unknown. I'm just petrified of the hearing aid outcome and hoping he will get some hearing and normality. I also hope that because we have no deafness in our families and no obvious causes there's nothing else :(


----------



## 2lovelyboys

As soblessedmama says atleast there are hearing aids/ implants available, 

I also did everything correctly it was such a shock which makes it harder. I now cry less, I've stopped looking too far in the future and just doing my best to care for him now, I have a 2.5 year old he keeps me distracted.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm happy you are all getting the news and support more early on compared to my family's experience of not getting me diagnosed with hearing loss until I was already past the age of 2 even though my mom pointed out to dr that she thought I was having trouble hearing.

And it is amazing to see you all connect with others in similar shoes and supporting each other in this new journey.


----------



## mummyruston

@2lovelyboys

Are you in the UK? Our audiologist has referred us to sensory loss support team (a little like health visiting team) and we've also reached out to our local branch of the National Childrens Deaf Society too.

Hopefully the support of others and being around other families with deaf children should help to ease the pain but crying on and off is very hard. I try to not cry in front of my 3.5yo DD but I can't help it but she's very good bless her and the other day went and got me tissue and said is ok mummy I will make you smile and started singing and dancing.

I just hope on the 24th my boy responds with hearing aids and he can have a relatively normal life and enjoy the simplest of things like music and be comforted by my voice.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm sorry ladies --I know it is a lot to absorb. I also had very healthy, routine pregnancies. The big shocker for us is that the boys' losses are genetic. And my husband and I both have perfectly normal hearing.

I know it is a lot, and I know it is hard and is a process to accept it. But I promise, it does get easier.

I really appreciate you all sharing your stories--and Deafgal, it is SO encouraging to hear of someone "on the other side" of this who has lived a successful and happy life. It makes me hopeful and excited for what my boys will be able to do. : )


----------



## deafgal01

There are more success stories out there. I am studying for a masters degree. I know I have heard stories of others who have gotten jobs in the NASA field and other places. So the happy ending is out there and it will happen for all your children. The challenges will be temporary and these are only small bumps they have to jump over. Just believe in them and let them amaze you with everything they are able to do!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

deafgal01 said:


> There are more success stories out there. I am studying for a masters degree. I know I have heard stories of others who have gotten jobs in the NASA field and other places. So the happy ending is out there and it will happen for all your children. The challenges will be temporary and these are only small bumps they have to jump over. Just believe in them and let them amaze you with everything they are able to do!

This brought tears to my eyes, and absolutely made my night. Thank you! : )


----------



## mummyruston

Thank you deaf gal. Your story and many others I'm reading about gives me hope for my son to fulfil his dreams and of course ours for him to be happy.

I knew very little (and still do) about hearing loss and instantly thought of deaf communities who do not speak and sign only for communication. So my mind instantly thought of all the barriers and obstacles in life - not appreciating that many deaf people like yourself go on to lead very mainstream lives and achieve more than many hearing people.


----------



## 2lovelyboys

Yes I'm uk (West Midlands). I've had a tough time with appointments due to waiting lists and holidays. I've met my local sensory support worker but the group with other mums and children has been closed over summer, I also want to see happy childrens running around with the same problem and see a cochlear implant. 

I also try not to cry infront of my older son, also I missed all the fun of having a newborn, I was struggling, staying in and hiding from the world, that is time I will never have back, so now I stay positive and keep busy, it's still sad and I worry lots but I'm getting on with life and enjoying my boys.


----------



## mummyruston

Hey I'm from the Mids too! Sutton Coldfield...I've contacted both Walsall & Birmingham branches of Childrens Deaf Society but no reply as of yet and noticed there is a family day in September at the Botanical Gardens which I've enquires about.

I've yet to meet my sensory loss worker as every time she calls I'm out with my daughter at preschool or park or something and never hear the phone! 

What hospital are you under?


----------



## 2lovelyboys

Our sensory support worker came to our house and was flexible with times so hopefully yours will soon, they just answer questions you may have, I've found a lot of the early apts have been more focused on us coming to terms with it instead of my boy, almost like me leading conversations but it's then difficult to know the correct questions! I'm under coventry hospital but the cochlear implant assessment will be birmingham childrens hospital, 

I hope the ndcs get back to you ASAP I've not looked in to that just waiting on my local group.


----------



## mummyruston

2lovelyboys said:


> Our sensory support worker came to our house and was flexible with times so hopefully yours will soon, they just answer questions you may have, I've found a lot of the early apts have been more focused on us coming to terms with it instead of my boy, almost like me leading conversations but it's then difficult to know the correct questions! I'm under coventry hospital but the cochlear implant assessment will be birmingham childrens hospital,
> 
> I hope the ndcs get back to you ASAP I've not looked in to that just waiting on my local group.

How is your little man adjusting with aids? Are you noticing he's reacting to sounds now? How are you finding inserting them and taking them out so often based on his age and sleeping?

Are you considering cochlear implants already or just been advised of them?


----------



## 2lovelyboys

Mummyruston: 

I was hoping you wouldn't ask about the hearing aids! It's really easy putting them in and out, But they do fall out lots as he can't support his own head so they rub off in his baby chairs car seat etc although he isn't bothered about them at all, there is a lot of feedback due to this as the microphone touches things or you when you cuddle them, it will be easier when they are older and support their own head. 

I haven't noticed any improvement but it's still early days they ask if you want a referral it's a long assessment period 6 + months it doesn't mean you have to have them after it, my boys nearly 3 months and I'm not sure how long the waiting list is! 

Your experience will be different it's hard to tell anything at this age and my boy hasn't registered any sound up to 85 decibels. There are some lovely YouTube videos of baby's hearing with hearing aids so stay positive!


----------



## mummyruston

We're kind of in the same situation really. He's severe to profound - and out fitting is on Monday. I'm hoping he registers some hearing like those lovely videos you have mentioned as it really does give me hope when I see them.

Like you though I have concerns about them staying in, and sleeping, feeding etc. my audiologist said when cuddling / feeding just have the upright one in and swap etc as I asked those questions.

Hopefully for both of us there will be some good news and they'll become second nature like a pair of glasses on a child.

I didn't realise there was a huge waiting list! I will speak to my ENT specialist and ask about it too. I know they're expensive so no wonder there's a huge list but if I'm honest I didn't realise there would be such a demand! I thought it was be very few and far between :(


----------



## 2lovelyboys

Don't worry about using the hearing aids they are easy, i don't take them out but if they fall out when breastfeeding or sleeping and I can't just pop it back in I wait and pop it on after, it will become normal. 

There might not be a waiting list at all but the assessment takes a long time we haven't had much luck with apts, yours seems to be quicker so you may choose to wait and see how you get on with the hearing aids.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

It really does become second nature so quickly --try not to worry too much at first. It took me a good five minutes to put the baby's aids in when we first got them, and now it takes ten seconds, and that's as I'm chasing him because he's crawling away lol.

As far as nap time, etc, it definitely creates a feedback issue. If he's napping where we can see him, I just pop the batteries, but don't actually remove the aid. (I wouldn't do this when he was out of sight, due to the choking hazard.) 

But it really does become an easy, almost thoughtless task very quickly. Something that helped us, especially at first, was using Otoferm creme. It kind of lubricates the mould, which makes it easier to put in, and it also creates a seal to cut out feedback.

I really wish I could just offer up loads of hugs--it seems so intimidating and daunting at first, but it really isn't. (And our little guy is severe to profound, and tests out normal with the hearing aids. I hope your experiences are just as great!!!)

The YouTube videos are phenomenal, and made me feel SO much better before we went in. And then my baby almost cried when he got his. But you could tell that it was kind of a whimper of, "WHAT is happening?" and within the hour he was laughing and cooing right back at us. So if your first time doesn't look like a YouTube video, don't worry, ours didn't either. : )


----------



## mummyruston

SoBlessedMama thanks for sharing your experience and your 'first time' with us. I'm choosing not to film because of that very reason and would hate to be so disheartened if he wasn't full of smiles when we filmed him.

Do you know if your little guy will be attending mainstream nurseries / kindy (?) etc?


----------



## deafgal01

I've always been curious about the babies and kids first time "hearing" with hearing aids or cochlear implants. I'm not fond of those videos myself because I worry that they paint a "false" picture of hope for parents but I do wonder what my first time hearing with hearing aids was like. My mom doesn't remember that moment so I don't really have a way to know what that experience was like for my family.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mummyruston said:


> SoBlessedMama thanks for sharing your experience and your 'first time' with us. I'm choosing not to film because of that very reason and would hate to be so disheartened if he wasn't full of smiles when we filmed him.
> 
> Do you know if your little guy will be attending mainstream nurseries / kindy (?) etc?

I completely understand!! I filmed because my husband was actually out of the country on a school trip and couldn't be with us. 

Our oldest is in mainstream kindergarten and is doing wonderfully! : )


----------



## mummyruston

@Deafgal - do you wish your mum had filmed? Would you want to witness the experience good or bad?

I'm in two minds because I also think some of the YouTube films give false hope because not all children benefits and babies might not show a reaction yet are hearing etc.

But since youve just said that it makes me think I should film / photograph / document the experience in some way...

@ soblessedmama glad to read your eldest is doing really well. I really can't wait to meet people and share their experiences and most of all witness for myself many little ones enjoying a "normal life" with the wonders of technology.


----------



## deafgal01

Sometimes I wish my mom had filmed it so I could see it myself what my reaction was since she can't remember what that was like.

If she did film it, I would want it to be private (like a home video type) not posted for public to see (unlisted) for my own viewing later.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mummyruston, I don't know why I also didn't mention, especially since this is more applicable to your little guy--our baby (10 months) is right on track developmentally. He babbles all the speech sounds, and says hi, bye-bye, dada, and Deh-Deh (brother, Denny.) And he has severe loss in his right ear, and severe to profound in his left. 

There is definitely hope. : )


----------



## mummyruston

Thank you deafgal - I might film it and if there's a positive or obvious reaction I will keep for his viewing when older. If not I can always delete and film a more positive early experience that is more obvious.

@soblessedmama I'm really hoping we have the same journey as yourself and have predominantly a really happy guy who can experience what his hearing sister can do such as dance and sing and chat away etc.


----------



## Misstrouble19

mine did suffer from glue ear got hospital appointment on the 18th sept


----------



## horseybird

Hello everyone, really sorry for delayed reply - I had password issues.

So here is our update. The cause of Izzy hearing loss is called Pendreds Syndrome añd it's genetic. This is almost a relief as is obviously just one of thôse things and there was nothing that we could have done to prevent it.

She is 7 months still wearing hearing aids and about to have more tests. Unfortunately she could lose all her hearing but a specialist we have met said she would do well with Cochlear and all his patients have gone on to develop normal speech. We have been told she maybe de&#322;ayed but so far we are hitting all our physical milestones earlier than my eldest daughter! Her babbling is on track but some sounds we have yet to hear "D" "F" "I" and a few more.

But we are positive. She is so happy, as a family we are learning sign and she can wave a bit and has started to "hand babble " so far everyone I speak to tells me learning sign will help her speech. We are open about it as we feel then people can communicate with her better. I direct them to speak to her face and attract her attention. So far we have had no negativity really just acceptance. I still feel sad every now and then but much happier than the first few months. If this applys to you then hang in there and enjoy your beautiful kids xxx


----------



## horseybird

Forgot to add - we have been advised to take regular little videos when your baby is vocalising. This is so you can show medical/health professionals your progress.

We ve noticed that teething, illness tends to make her quieter. This is also true of when she is trying to focus on physical milestones. Think hearing children do this too though but it's good to know. Xxxx


----------



## mummyruston

Thank you horsey bird for your update and pleased to hear your little girl is getting the attention and assessment she deserves. 
X


----------



## SoBlessedMama

HB, that's a wonderful update! I'm so glad everything is going well for your little girl. 

Davis was a little behind in speech at 7 months, but now at 10, he is completely on track. (He babbles non-stop, and has 3-4 words down consistent.) I'm sure she will get there. : ) It sounds like she is making amazing progress!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hi everyone. Deafgal pointed me to this thread. My daugter Allison is 2 1/2 and was born with profound bilateral hearing loss. She was aided from 6 months - 1 year and then had surgery for cochlear implants. She attends a todder program for deaf children that focused on oral language and we also sign, so more total communication approach I guess. I didn't film her activation with cochlear implants or hearing aids. With the hearing aids we didn't expect her to have any reaction, and she didnt, they didn't do much for her. With the cochlear implants, I wanted to be 100% present rather than focusing on filming and the audiologist actually discouraged filming for that reason though obviously a personal choice. It was a pretty rough time when we first got her diagnosis but she is doing great now and Deafgal has been a great resource to us!


----------



## horseybird

@ SoBlessedMama - that sounds amazing progress, you must be so happy xx

@Mrs AJ - hi there. I have feeling we may end up with a Cochlear. The CI specialist seems to want to answers in terms of her hearing test results by the time she is a year but the audiologists don't agree and say it takes longer to build a picture of her hearing and we won't know until she is 2. Did the implants make a big difference ?

Xx


----------



## Mrs. AJ

The implants have made a huge difference! She was born with profound loss, no measurable hearing at all. With CIs she hears at 15-20d across frequencies both ears. She is still about 9 moByhalia behind in oral language (implanted the day before her first birthday) but progressing quickly now and gaining confidence daily. There are still challenges ahead, we have her IEP for preschool in the fall, but as she gains confidence so do i.


----------



## 2lovelyboys

Thanks mrs AJ 

My son is probably profound as he hasn't registered any hearing, It's nice to know your daughter is doing well, it's understandable they are behind, I'm guessing it's a hard challenge but bet your so proud of her.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I'm extremely proud of her - she works super hard for every single word she learns and that is not lost on me. And every time I see her sing and dance I smile. And she is (mostly!) A super happy and very sweet and loving two year old, and that's what I'm most proud of. :).


----------



## mummyruston

Ots great to read so many positive stories. I didn't film my sons hearing aid fitting as didn't want to have an unresponsive experience filmed for us to then relive the scene.

I will however document the day in his my first books as the audiologist did register sound on his formal record when they were testing the hearing aids for loud sounds and comfort levels. We believe the aids are helping but as he's only 6 wks old it's very tricky to say what benefit he's getting as he's asleep most of the day BUT I'm confident he can hear but watching him often when he's awake for reaction but nothing like the loud bell sound in audiology.

Our first support meeting is next week and peers/ toddler groups begin in September. I'm really looking forward to meeting others and witnessing babies and young children with aids / cochlear implants etc.

Out of curiosity - USA mums - how does your healthcare cover cochlear implant procedures? As it's very expensive at £40k (unsure in dollars).


----------



## Mrs. AJ

We are lucky my dh has really good insurance so we only had to pay a $200 hospital copay. Insurance also pays for speech therapy, though we pay out of pocket for the toddler program which is quite expensive.


----------



## mummyruston

Keep looking at my newborn son (I can still call him that can't I as he's 6w old?) and wondering why he's been afflicted with bi-lateral severe to profound hearing loss.

I'm not in denial but keep asking myself why us, why our boy?! 

I'm just gutted I really am and can't talk about it really without breaking down or speak to anyone who knows what I'm going through - that's why I've come here! 

I feel like hos diagnosis has put a real cloud over his birth which should be such a magical time :(


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hugs: I know what you are feeling. Let yourself feel it, it's only natural. My dh and I actually went to grief counseling briefly after our daughter's diagnosis. There are still times when certain things will hit me and I'll tear up - sometimes tears of joy at Allison accomplishing something I never thought possible. Sometime tears because of challenges she still faces. But it has gotten. So so much easier, especially as I can see her progressing so beautifully. Remember to breathe and to just let him be a baby, try not to let the hearing loss be all encompassing, though I know how overwhelming it is. :hugs:


----------



## mummyruston

Yes I do feel grief. Yet feel guilty for feeling grief when I have a perfectly happy and healthy baby albeit severely to profoundly deaf.

I guess you never think it will happen to you, especially if you've followed every guideline, been fit and healthy and a straight forward pregnancy and birth.

I guess he's such a tiny baby I just don't know how things will pan out and just hope he will progress like any other child.

At the minute he's exactly like any other baby - hearing baby and smiles, holds hos head etc. I just absolutely hope it's not linked to something else :(


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hugs: where are you located? Are you already in touch with some sort of early intervention program for children with hearing loss? I know here we had a social worker come out just a few days after we got the diagnosis and they were able to put us in touch with other families in our area. And counseling is helpful too. Hang in there. He IS a happy normal baby and has wonderful things in store and will surprise you regularly (and frustrate you too, that's just part of parenting :) )


----------



## Mrs. AJ

And as someone who's gone through the process of hearing aids, cochlear implants, speech therapy, and ASL I'm happy to be a resource as well. And if you want I can send you my fb link and I can point you to some support groups there. :hugs:


----------



## mummyruston

We live in the West Midlands, UK and thankfully have two regional children's deaf societies and a support worker for sensory loss who is visiting on Wednesday for the first time who will be able to put me in touch with other families.

It's the summer holidays at the moment so most things including toddler and baby groups stop until September which also includes the sensory loss ones too.

I'm hoping once we begin to see other families and other children with aids and implants it will be more positive


----------



## deafgal01

I fully back up mrs aj when she says it is ok to let yourself feel grief, anger, sadness, all the emotions you feel about the diagnosis. My parents went thru it too. Better to feel it than bottle it up. September isn't too far off- soon you will meet others who are in the same boat you are in and your baby boy will amaze you! He will still babble and make sounds same as other babies. You will learn new strategies of how to help him to make connections to sounds and identifying them in addition to using sign language (as back up visual language). Thinking of all of you with your sweet babies!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mummyruston, I agree 100% with what the other ladies are saying. Whatever you're feeling is completely okay--just feel it. It will get better. There will definitely be challenges, but it will get better. He's going to do so many things to amaze you, and you'll see he is just a happy, healthy little guy who interprets the world a little differently.

When our boys got their hearing aids, it was in a children's hospital that has an amazing audiology team. But it wasn't in just a hearing clinic. So walking through the hospital before each visit actually helped to greatly put things in perspective. There have definitely been some sad parts--the two that hit me the hardest were 1) the night I was singing to the baby after we got his diagnosis, and I realized he'd never heard my voice. He'd never heard me sing "Jesus Loves Me", even though I'd done it literally every night of his life. And 2) when we were having to sit in a meeting to write the educational service plan for our older son as he started kindergarten, and I wanted to cry when the thought hit me, "I don't want to have to do this."

I've run the whole gamut of emotions, but overall, it has been an amazing blessing. Wearing the hearing aids is now second nature...in fact, just tonight, we accidentally stuck the five year old in the bath with them on because we forgot to take them out lol.

It WILL get better. It WILL get easier. He WILL make progress, and he WILL blow your mind and steal your heart with all he's able to do.


----------



## horseybird

I fully agree with the others in letting your emotions run. Its so raw for you right now and early days. I still have the odd day of feeling sad about it. But they don't know any different, they know they are loved and they will communicate with you and have a full life. I'm trying to think of it as she can do anything she wants but may have to work but harder or do things in a different way.

I feel for you. I also found it hard before we had all the tests come back. I find information helpful. 

Try to enjoy him as normal baby. Izzy loves playgroups - watching and interacting with others, she loves being read to and loves swimming. We have more tests tomorrow but these will never be a stressful as the first batch of tests and are more play based. Izzy used to scream the place down in Audiology but nôw she recognises the staff and loves showing off and all the attention. It will get easier 

Hugs to you xxxx


----------



## mummyruston

Thank you for all your replies. It's hard because my mum is very black and white and told me to pull myself together and stop 'moping' and get on with it.

My other half not as bad but when I mentioned about me eating a lot of chocolate and rubbish over the last few weeks when id lost all my baby weight he asked why and I said comfort eating I guess what with our sons diagnosis and he also had the same reaction and said Quinn has severe hearing loss and that's that why are you comfort eating there's no reason to be.

Luckily my friends are more understanding but can't talk them to in person face to face really as I'm always with my children and I break down crying and don't want to cry in front of our 3.5yo daughter who's already seen me very upset and has been so lovely and grown up but don't want her to see me upset so often and make such a big deal out of our sons hearing loss.

I guess when the groups begin I will have more people to share our experience with face to face and actually meet some remarkable children and adults like yourself deafgal and things will get easier to accept.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Meeting others in similar circumstances definitely helps. One thing that has helped me is there is a gorgeous, athletic, brilliant girl that I've known for years--her dad coaches with my husband. I only found out 6 months ago when our boys got their diagnoses that she has cochlear implants. She graduated at the top of her class, and now attends college while working full time. Her hearing loss is actually between my boys (a bit worse than one, a bit better than the other.) I've known her 10+ years and never knew. There are LOADS of success stories. : )


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I'm late to the party and echo what has already been said! You could also try to join online groups where you can interact with other parents or people with hearing loss. I'm a member of two big groups on Facebook that are for the condition my daughter has, and being able to see other experiences and everyone else's happy kids has made it so much easier. One of the admins has the condition, and whenever he sees a mother be hard on herself he tells her he loves how he was made, and he doesn't blame his parents at all. I think I almost cried the first time I read his response! It gets easier as time goes along. :hugs:

Our little trooper recently got approved by our insurance to get a softband BAHA to restore hearing to her right side, so we're just waiting on the hospital to get it from Cochlear so it can be fitted! Looking forward to seeing her face when they turn it on for the first time. :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kitteh, that made me tear up. That's great to hear the admin loves the way he was made, and doesn't hold anything against his parents--and obviously he is leading a successful and happy life. : )

That's wonderful your little one will be getting a BAHA! You'll have to let us know how her fitting goes! : )


----------



## mummyruston

So today we had our specialist Ent appt. and even though my DS is only 7w and hearing aid use and benefit is observational at this point, they believe they're not providing significant hearing for him and will be put forward for cochlear implants. A pretty low blow as not sure he can hear day to day conversation, our singing etc whilst wearing them - only loud noises. We will also start investigation into cause to rule out any additional afflictions that could be symptomatic of syndromes etc but specialist is confident it's most likely genetic mutation with My partner and I and that our daughter is lucky to havs avoided sensory loss as its a 25% probability.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm sorry, Mummyruston, I'm sure that was hard to hear. I hope everything comes easily and smoothly as they begin to look at cochlear implants. There's light at the end of the tunnel. BIG hugs--thinking of you today!

As a side note, our little guy was not fitted until five months with hearing aids, and he is severe-profound, and he's caught up on all his speech milestones. So don't worry that it hasn't been helped yet. I know it is disheartening (just as a mommy who sings and talks to her baby!) to feel like he's not hearing your voice, but he will catch up on any speech he isn't hearing right now.


----------



## mummyruston

We're incredibly lucky that he was fitted at 5 wks and is already on the route to assessment for cochlea:

I have our first support worker meeting this afternoon so I can speak to her more.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mummyruston said:


> We're incredibly lucky that he was fitted at 5 wks and is already on the route to assessment for cochlea:
> 
> I have our first support worker meeting this afternoon so I can speak to her more.

Absolutely! I hope the meeting went well. Thinking of you!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I hope the meeting went well. :). Allison was fitted for aids around 6 Mos and had her cochlear surgery at a year and is doing great. It is a lot to process, but our kiddos have great things ahead.


----------



## mummyruston

I saw a girl in a toy store at the weekend, she was six with two cochlear implants and I stopped her mum to ask a few questions.

The girl wasn't fitted until she was 4.5 as they'd lived overseas until she was and it took 18m to go through the process when she was home.

The girl was speaking clearly, I'd say at the level of a 2y old but I was impressed because she'd only been hearing 18-24m and speaking 18m.

Meeting the little girl was inspiring actually because I thought how incredibly lucky for my son to have been diagnosed at birth, aids fitted at 5w and route to assessment for cochlear at 7w with planned surgery at 12m if required. I thought to myself of this little girl was talking after 18-24m of implants then my son and all of your children who are / have been implanted will be speaking exactly the same as their peers.

Which also brings me to my support worker appointment who has told me about two families locally; one 4yo boy who speaks fluent polish and English who is profoundly deaf with hearing aids only (parents didn't want surgery) and a 13yo boy with cochlear who is surpassing his peers at a local high school.

I do believe that seeing is believing and meeting that little girl in the toy store was a breath of fresh air. I can't wait to meet more families and see for myself how amazing these children are!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mummyruston said:


> I saw a girl in a toy store at the weekend, she was six with two cochlear implants and I stopped her mum to ask a few questions.
> 
> The girl wasn't fitted until she was 4.5 as they'd lived overseas until she was and it took 18m to go through the process when she was home.
> 
> The girl was speaking clearly, I'd say at the level of a 2y old but I was impressed because she'd only been hearing 18-24m and speaking 18m.
> 
> Meeting the little girl was inspiring actually because I thought how incredibly lucky for my son to have been diagnosed at birth, aids fitted at 5w and route to assessment for cochlear at 7w with planned surgery at 12m if required. I thought to myself of this little girl was talking after 18-24m of implants then my son and all of your children who are / have been implanted will be speaking exactly the same as their peers.
> 
> Which also brings me to my support worker appointment who has told me about two families locally; one 4yo boy who speaks fluent polish and English who is profoundly deaf with hearing aids only (parents didn't want surgery) and a 13yo boy with cochlear who is surpassing his peers at a local high school.
> 
> I do believe that seeing is believing and meeting that little girl in the toy store was a breath of fresh air. I can't wait to meet more families and see for myself how amazing these children are!

Loved every part of this update. : ) That little girl was definitely put in your path to serve as an inspiration and source of hope!!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That's so great you were able to meet that mom and her daughter. I think you'll find you have more and more encounters like that, especially once your LOL gets their hearing aids, and possibly implants. 
I just had a mom approach me the other day when she saw my daughter's implants. She has a 20 year old daughter who was implanted at 2.5 who is now a sophomore in college studying speech pathology. She attended the same preschool for deaf children where my daughter goes now.


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

DD had her hearing check-up yesterday and everything is still normal in her good ear. :) The hospital managed to "lose" her $4500 BAHA for a month, but at least they found it after I called and complained. She has an appointment on the 29th to get it fitted FINALLY! :happydance:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Kitteh, that's great news about her good ear! : )

I can't believe the hospital did that--good for you for pushing them to make it right. That's so exciting about her fitting!!! : )

Our little guy outgrew his molds (again) and the feedback has been sqealing like crazy. I'm so glad his new ones finally came in today! It's so funny when I think about how a year ago I knew nothing about hearing aids. Now I know how to clean, check, repair, remove condensation, cut new tubing, reattach molds...it's like a weird skill set I never expected to have lol. I remember the first time I tried to put the baby's hearing aid in and it was so stinking hard, and the first set of tubes I cut and I was terrified of ruining them. Or the first time we removed the molds from the tubing to clean them, and it took twenty minutes to figure out which mold fit which ear lol. And now this is all second nature. : )


----------



## deafgal01

It does become easier the more longer you have been doing it. Eventually he will do it for himself and become independent in that. I don't remember how old I was when I started putting hearing aids on myself. Maybe 7 or 8 when the school staff expected me to do it myself. Before that, mom always helped put them on.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank, DG--that makes me feel better!!! Our five year old doesn't outgrow molds nearly as fast as the little guy (thank goodness!) but he still can't put them in by himself. He has the idea right, but he can't twist it around the right way. It is good to know you were a little older before you could do it by yourself. : )


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Being a parent definitely comes with more skill sets than expected! :haha: Glad his new ones came in so you can get them switched out!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

DD finally got her softband BAHA today! She looks completely adorable with it... although she still prefers to wear her regular "training" headbands. I had to trick her into thinking she was only wearing the purple one to get the softband on. :haha:

I know insurance gets bashed a lot on these forums, but ours paid every penny of the $4600+ cost, so we are grateful to have it!

(It also comes with a wireless microphone that transmits directly into the BAHA, so she can't pretend to not hear us anymore when she doesn't want to listen. :rofl:)
 



Attached Files:







11990580_10156052828425058_6668009634263442154_n.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 7









12043039_10156053426010058_4296553599245389769_n.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SoBlessedMama

YAY!!! Kitteh, that's great, and she looks adorable! : )


----------



## mummyruston

Hi ladies, there are many forums on Facebook too for parents of hearing impaired / parents of cochlear implant users and they're really inspiring.

We met a 15yo boy at the weekend who is profoundly deaf - has Usher Syndrome yet speaks as clearly as anyone. He's a bilateral CI user, attends mainstream school - turned down a leading grammar school for an academy down to the facility and the building and has just been the lead part in a local theatre production!! Blown away! I absolutely wouldn't have known he was deaf.


----------



## deafgal01

Kitteh - your lil girl is darling!


----------



## CrazyMumma

Hi all...

Looks like we will be joining you.

Elijah failed his hearing test in his right ear, which we kind of saw coming as the ear is a bit misshapen and he has a wee skin tag just in front of it. He passed the left ear but it took a long time so I don't think he has full hearing there either. He makes no response at all to sounds.

We have a repeat test tomorrow to find out for sure.

Hubby and I are in shock really. Hubby is profoundly Deaf but was told all his life that there was no genetic link so we did not expect this. Poor hubby feels guilty and I don't know how to make him feel better. On the plus side Hubby is a Teacher of the Deaf and can teach him sign language and work with him from early on, plus he had a lot of contacts in the Deaf community and for different support services.


----------



## mummyruston

Read this today. 

WELCOME TO HOLLAND

by
Emily Perl Kingsley.

c1987 by Emily Perl Kingsley. All rights reserved

I am often asked to describe the experience of raising a child with a disability - to try to help people who have not shared that unique experience to understand it, to imagine how it would feel. It's like this......

When you're going to have a baby, it's like planning a fabulous vacation trip - to Italy. You buy a bunch of guide books and make your wonderful plans. The Coliseum. The Michelangelo David. The gondolas in Venice. You may learn some handy phrases in Italian. It's all very exciting.

After months of eager anticipation, the day finally arrives. You pack your bags and off you go. Several hours later, the plane lands. The stewardess comes in and says, "Welcome to Holland."

"Holland?!?" you say. "What do you mean Holland?? I signed up for Italy! I'm supposed to be in Italy. All my life I've dreamed of going to Italy."

But there's been a change in the flight plan. They've landed in Holland and there you must stay.

The important thing is that they haven't taken you to a horrible, disgusting, filthy place, full of pestilence, famine and disease. It's just a different place.

So you must go out and buy new guide books. And you must learn a whole new language. And you will meet a whole new group of people you would never have met.

It's just a different place. It's slower-paced than Italy, less flashy than Italy. But after you've been there for a while and you catch your breath, you look around.... and you begin to notice that Holland has windmills....and Holland has tulips. Holland even has Rembrandts.

But everyone you know is busy coming and going from Italy... and they're all bragging about what a wonderful time they had there. And for the rest of your life, you will say "Yes, that's where I was supposed to go. That's what I had planned."

And the pain of that will never, ever, ever, ever go away... because the loss of that dream is a very very significant loss.

But... if you spend your life mourning the fact that you didn't get to Italy, you may never be free to enjoy the very special, the very lovely things ... about Holland.


----------



## deafgal01

Sending you hugs, Crazy. It's not easy to find out when you're not expecting that kind of news but it does sound like you two will be the best parents for this boy that he could ask for.

I love that story - mummy. That is a really clever way of comparing a life with a deaf child.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Big hugs, CrazyM--but like DG said, you sound so amazingly well equipped as parents for your little guy. It is a lot to absorb...and that's ok. Take the time to absorb it. 

MummyR, I love that. If I can stop tearing up, I will read it to my hubby lol. 

Our babies are all beautiful, sweet, smart, talented, and gifted. What an amazing blessing to see each of them grow in their own ways. Thank you, ladies--this thread is such a support to me.


----------



## mummyruston

It's hard to find out your child has an impairment / ailment / condition / disability and no words, books etc can ease that initial "loss" - I should know as I'm still there with my 11 wk old boy but the more I accept and explore and meet others the better I feel. This is a great thread and one fscebook there are many forums abd closed groups to join. Seeing videos of other young children, teenagers and adults who are doing significant things with their lives albeit hard of hearing / Deaf etc and it's a real inspiration.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hey all, wanted to share something I wrote recently (this past week!) for a writing class that is about my daughter Allison. It is fitting today, as today is the anniversary of when we learned of her hearing loss (in spoilers because it is long, and I think the formatting may be funky: 


Spoiler
Tiny blue and pink rain boots. I was lucky to get an hour alone with these puppies 

because given the choice my daughter will pick them over any other footwear, regardless of the 

weather or activity. My daughter Allisons rain boots. 

October 1, 2013.

No, not Allisons birthday, but a date etched in my memory just as deeply. The day we 

heard the words wed been dreading for months  your daughter is deaf. Ive only seen my 

husband cry three times and this was one of them. Suddenly the future wed imagined for our 

daughter crumbled. The future was now uncertain and we had to take everything day by day - 

and boy were those days full. Doctors appointments. Audiology appointments. Geneticists. 

Speech therapists. State case workers. Tests. And more tests. 

The day before her first birthday Allison had surgery to receive bilateral cochlear 

implants. Handing over your precious bundle to a surgical team takes a leap of faith and I was an 

utter mess during those hours. Then, just days after her surgery she developed a life threatening 

staph infection in her right eye and was hospitalized again. I had never known fear until I thought 

my child might die. 

And my fears for her dont end there  do they ever end as a parent? In addition to 

deafness, Allison has gross motor delays  she never crawled and did not walk until after 18 

months. Gross motor delays in addition to profound deafness from birth are markers for Ushers 

syndrome  a form of deaf blindness. And so, I live in fear that someday  maybe when shes 

ten, maybe when shes eighteen  Allison will start to lose her vision in addition to her hearing. 

And there is no way to really know until it starts to happen. 

But, I realize, this is all about me and my experiences, and it is supposed to be about 

Allison. When people learn that Allison is deaf, they almost inevitably say, I am sorry, as if 

there is something to be sorry for. Because, for most of us, the thought of losing one of our 

senses seems so terrifying. 

But, if I am truly walking in Allisons boots, I must realize that she could not care less 

that she is deaf. She has always been a happy and optimistic soul, even as a baby. She handles all 

the doctors appointments, tests, poking prodding, even hospitalization with grace and good 

humor because she doesnt know that she is supposed to be pissed off about it. She goes to a 

school for deaf children where every kid has either hearing aids or cochlear implants. She has no 

sense that she is different. She just knows that she loves school, her friends, and her teachers. 

She is only two, but is probably the most empathetic person I know. She doesnt know 

many words, but she can say, Are you okay? Im sorry, and I love you. And she means it. 

She hugs with her whole heart and I am forever grateful to be on the receiving end of those hugs. 

Of course I have fears over what the future holds for Allison, but I try to trust that her 

optimism, her kindness, and her joy will carry her far. That, and her rain boots, of course.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Mrs. AJ, that is beautiful. Absolutely perfect!!! Thank you for sharing it. : )


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

I love the positivity in this thread!

Mrs. AJ, thank you for sharing, it was beautiful :hugs:


----------



## mummyruston

Beautiful Mrs AJ x


----------



## CrazyMumma

Wee man failed the second hearing test in his right ear. Left ear technically passed but he shows no response to sounds at all so may have some loss there too :(


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm sorry you didn't see the results you were hoping for, CrazyM. 

It is pretty common for such little guys to fail the initial tests and later pass--maybe that will be your little boy's situation. And if not, you can at least have peace in knowing you found the diagnosis as early as possible, since early intervention is so key. Big hugs today--I know it is a lot to process.


----------



## CrazyMumma

SoBlessedMama said:


> I'm sorry you didn't see the results you were hoping for, CrazyM.
> 
> It is pretty common for such little guys to fail the initial tests and later pass--maybe that will be your little boy's situation. And if not, you can at least have peace in knowing you found the diagnosis as early as possible, since early intervention is so key. Big hugs today--I know it is a lot to process.

I heard that it's not uncommon with fluid in the ears etc. But on the right the outer ear has not formed properly, it's about a quarter inch smaller than the left, and looks a bit like it's been squashed. That plus the skin tag means it's likely that the inner ear also has not formed properly. 

We are doing ok. He has the best Daddy in the world, Hubby had no hearing at all before a cochlear implant 6 years ago and now he is a fully qualified Teacher of the Deaf. He has all the contacts in our area for audiologists and education support so we have a brilliant head start there. He is fluent in sign, and myself and our kids know some basic signs already and he will teach us so we are sorted there too.

I'm more struggling with the social aspect for Elijah. Kids can be so cruel, as can adults when he is older. I just don't want him to be treated differently


----------



## 2lovelyboys

Loved the holland poem and mrs AJ's words, all we can do is stay positive and surround them in happiness, every ones future is uncertain, all children bring worry, all children can get bullied about something, but there's lots of opportunities and good people, raising them to be happy and strong is the focus.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I completely understand the social aspect of it. Our oldest started kindergarten this year. He only got hearing aids back in the Spring. I was very worried about the way they would look, and how other kids would react. 
First of all, they're tiny. Visible? Yes. Blatantly noticeable? No.

His first day wearing them to church, a little boy said, "What are those?" Denny told him, and the boy said, "Oh yeah, I used to have hearing aids, too." (He did not lol, but it was a funny response.)

The first day he went to pre-school with them, his teacher did a little lesson about the hearing aids and let the kids ask Denny questions. He loved it! The other kids loved his hearing aids and told him how cool they were. He told us, "I'm pretty much like a superhero now." Lol! My favorite comment from one of his friends was, "I think it's awesome because you can hear now!" 

He started kindergarten this August. Same thing--teacher did a lesson, showed them, and let them ask questions. And the thing is...it's never come up again. It is what it is, and the kids have all accepted it. He has a ton of friends, and absolutely loves school.

Now, I'm not so naive as to think that my boys will never be made fun of for their hearing aids. (I'm a teacher lol.) They will be at some point. But so far, the response has been so overwhelmingly positive that I hope and pray that the first time they're made fun of, they're confident enough to realize that it doesn't mean anything.

I think it is scary enough to send kids out into the world anyway. We want to protect them. That's why we have to raise them to be strong and confident, and trust they'll know how to react when an idiot makes an unkind remark.


----------



## mummyruston

I also worry about bullying too but my Teacher of the Deaf said only this week they were in a primary school with Super Ted who wears glasses and hearing aids / cochlears and they go in saying they're extra special because hearing aids get to listen to super cool stuff and can listen through walls (they did the FM thing) 

I'm absolutely hoping he won't be bullied or my hearing daughter for that matter as 2Lovelyboys has said - it's a worry having children full stop!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yes definitely a worry. Right now my daughter is at a school for deaf childen which I absolutely love and so does she, but I do worry about when she mainstreams in kindergarten. ..


----------



## CrazyMumma

SoBlessedMama that's awesome that your boys havent had trouble. I love the idea of getting it all out in the open first off and explaining it to the other kids. Thank you for sharing that :)

Unless we move 6hrs away there is no school for the Deaf here. Something we may consider down the line though if his hearing loss is severe.

Elijah's next appt is not until he is 7 weeks old. They won't see him before 4 weeks corrected age and as he was 3 weeks early we have to wait. I just wish I knew how severe his loss is so we could figure out how to help him. We think his right ear has profound loss, the ear itself has not formed properly and is noticeably different to the other. His left ear seems to have some loss as well as he only reacts to high frequency sounds. I keep watching him to see if he startles to sounds but the only time we got a reaction was when hubby tapped a pot with a fork next to his good ear. I'm driving myself insane trying to see if he responds to things!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I did exactly the same, CrazyM. I can't tell you how many times I snuck up on the baby and made some obnoxious sound to see if he could hear it lol.

As far as a specialized school, our oldest is doing great so far mainstreamed. His loss is moderate-severe in one ear, and severe in the other. With his aids, he hears better than I do lol. Our baby is severe-profound, and with the aids, he responds to everything, and has met all his speech milestones. (He's almost 1.) 

So, what I'm trying to get at is that even with substantial loss, my oldest is doing really well, and based on what I can currently see, I expect the same of the baby. A specialized school would have amazing benefits, but there is also no reason that your little one won't thrive in a local school as well. : )


----------



## FutureMrs

Hi All,

I just wanted to post some encouraging words for you all My sister and I were both born hearing impaired, to be honest we still don't know if it was genetic or a result of medication my mom was on while pregnant (she was hospitalized x 2 with high blood pressure for a month during both pregnancies). Regardless it really doesn't matter. I am now 28 and my sister 26, we are both getting married this summer and have been extremely successful. My sister top of her class in high school. She went to university on a full athletic scholarship and led the university soccer team, she now has her masters in audiology. I graduated top ten from high school, went on to get my BScN and became a NP. I hope hearing this will remind you were not that different, and given a loving environment your babies will thrive just like any other baby. My sister and I have both never had any issues with bullying, and have wonderful, successful friends. My hubby to be and I plan to TTC after our wedding in May and I would be lying if I said I wasn't a little bit worried about having a child with hearing loss, but with the right tools all will be okay! You all sound like amazing mom's :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

FutureMrs--thank you so much for taking the time to post here. You and Deafgal both are wonderful examples and inspirations for what our little ones can achieve. Thank you. : )


----------



## FutureMrs

Of course! My mom kept a journal throughout her pregnancy up until we left home, and reading the portions of the journal where she starts to discover that we were both HOH was really very moving, I feel for my mama and all your mamas that the uncertainty is scary! Being able to go back and read through that as an adult put into perspective my parents journey with two HOH kids. :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm taking both of our boys for their check-ups tomorrow. They will run them through a full hearing screening/panel and see if there has been any change. They will both also get new molds for their hearing aids made. They are both doing so well--I really hope the screening reflects that, and that their hearing has stayed stable since their last appointment.


----------



## mummyruston

FutureMrs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just wanted to post some encouraging words for you all My sister and I were both born hearing impaired, to be honest we still don't know if it was genetic or a result of medication my mom was on while pregnant (she was hospitalized x 2 with high blood pressure for a month during both pregnancies). Regardless it really doesn't matter. I am now 28 and my sister 26, we are both getting married this summer and have been extremely successful. My sister top of her class in high school. She went to university on a full athletic scholarship and led the university soccer team, she now has her masters in audiology. I graduated top ten from high school, went on to get my BScN and became a NP. I hope hearing this will remind you were not that different, and given a loving environment your babies will thrive just like any other baby. My sister and I have both never had any issues with bullying, and have wonderful, successful friends. My hubby to be and I plan to TTC after our wedding in May and I would be lying if I said I wasn't a little bit worried about having a child with hearing loss, but with the right tools all will be okay! You all sound like amazing mom's :)


Thank you so much for sharing! I love to read these stories and have emerged myself online with so many forums and I'm
Literally witnessing so many amazing people do outstanding things like you and your sister with hearing loss.


----------



## CrazyMumma

Really struggling atm. We know little man is likely profoundly Deaf. A mum said to me at school pick up as all the kids were running around noisy "gosh he copes well with noise" I had to stop myself crying. I don't want him to miss all those sounds :(


----------



## 2lovelyboys

Crazymuma, they are all normal feelings, there are days where you are strong and positive about the future what you can help them achieve, then there's down days when you think why my child, how life would be different with out all the worry and hospital appointments, their future overwhelms you. 

People say weird comments but unless you are living it it's hard to explain how it feels, unfortunately there's not a right thing to say and I found my emotions made me extra sensitive to any comments, sometimes a cry is good and then your back on that positive focus, your not alone, 

I also found it easier when my boy was smiling and laughing he's not bothered he's happy and one day he will have hearing just a slow process xxx


----------



## SoBlessedMama

I'm sorry, CrazyM. I understand how you're feeling--and I agree with everything 2Lovelyboys has said.

It is okay to be sad and have a cry. Things will get better. And, that being said...my five year old says there are definite "good things" about having hearing loss. (This is directly from him--he has severe hearing loss.) The day he got his hearing aids, he was so fired up because, "No one can ever give me a wet willy!" Since then, he has figured out that if the baby is crying...no problem! He pops his batteries out and goes about his business. He had to sit with us in "big church" one day because his chapel class was cancelled. He popped his batteries, curled up, and took a nap. 

I'm not minimizing anything you're feeling--I've been there, and it can be very, very sad. I still have sad days. But I also want to say that if a little goofball can find fun and light when HE is the one having to deal with the disability...then I can, too. Big hugs, mama. You're not alone.


----------



## mummyruston

Couldn't agree more. Now my boy is giggling and smiling (much more than his hearing sister might I add) I kind of forget he's deaf - regardless of the fortnightly mould meetings, daily cleaning of moulds and constantly fiddling with their aids etc. 

But yes sometimes it's hard because you tell your circle of friends and family and kind of accept it even though you cry still yet in more unfamiliar social environments it's harder to come out and say well actually they're profoundly deaf.

I find I'm telling more people now and he's awake and wearing the HAs more often (3m old) as he's quite strong and is holding head and back up mostly unaided (not sitting though).

Get yourself on fscebooks closed groups and forums and see videos of some amazing deaf / HA / CI wearers - especially young children reading, singing, playing football, piano etc!! You think wow !


----------



## SoBlessedMama

mummyruston said:


> Couldn't agree more. Now my boy is giggling and smiling (much more than his hearing sister might I add) I kind of forget he's deaf - regardless of the fortnightly mould meetings, daily cleaning of moulds and constantly fiddling with their aids etc.
> 
> But yes sometimes it's hard because you tell your circle of friends and family and kind of accept it even though you cry still yet in more unfamiliar social environments it's harder to come out and say well actually they're profoundly deaf.
> 
> I find I'm telling more people now and he's awake and wearing the HAs more often (3m old) as he's quite strong and is holding head and back up mostly unaided (not sitting though).
> 
> Get yourself on fscebooks closed groups and forums and see videos of some amazing deaf / HA / CI wearers - especially young children reading, singing, playing football, piano etc!! You think wow !

It made me tear up to read this--you've had quite the evolution in the past two months. : ) You and your little boy sound like things are going amazingly well!!!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I agree with everyone else. It is a grieving process really - and one that never ends entirely but does get easier as you see the awesome things your kid is capable of in this 'new normal'. :hugs:


----------



## 2BoysandaDog

I'm new to this forum but more of a "veteran" Mom! Our son is almost 13 and was diagnosed with severe hearing loss at age 1 and it quickly progressed to profound. He got his right cochlear implant at 18 months and his left at 2.5 years old. Back then they wouldn't do both at once and made you wait until the at least 1 yo mark. I vividly remember the feelings you're all describing of fearing for the future, grieving over the present, and worrying about EVERYTHING. 

I wish someone wiser had told me then that it will be okay and this is not the horrible diagnosis that you think it is right now!!! Yes, the journey has been very hard at times but now that we've been at it for awhile I can truly say that finding out my son is Deaf doesn't even make the Top Ten List of the "Hardest Things You'll Deal with as a Parent." Really!! Trust me on this! And, the added bonus: we have met some of the most amazing people from the medical world to other Deaf kids; watched our son's heariing friends and classmates respond to his deafness with incredible maturity, caring, and kindness; and learned so many super cool things (sign language for starters!!). We never would have had any of these experiences if he had not been Deaf and looking back now, I can say I'm thankful for the majority of these last 13 years!

So, to the new Moms (and Dads) out there dealing with a new diagnosis of hearing loss: we're thinking of you and want you to know that it does get easier and you will make it through!! Just hang in there and take it one day at a time.


----------



## mummyruston

Long time no speak ladies. How are you all? Especially your little ones?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hi! I am looking forward to the new year :) I have decided to go back to school to pursue a master's in speech therapy to work with hard of hearing kids - inspired by my dd of course! I need some undergraduate prereqs before I can apply for the masters progrm, so I start that in January. 
My daughter is doing great. Progressing awesome though it always seems to ebb and flow. We have her IEP eval and meeting coming up in January so anxious but also excited for that. 
How are you?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Wow, Mrs. AJ, that is so cool!!! What a blessing you'll be to those kids, having the first hand knowledge and experience that you do. Congrats on that decision!

That's great your little girl is doing so well! Our boys are doing great, too. : )

Our 5 year old just finished his first semester of kindergarten. He loves it, and is doing amazingly! Our one year old is gaining new vocabulary all the time, which is reassuring that he is hearing well with his aids. He says almost 10 words, and signs several more.

The technology in those little hearing aids amazes me every day. : ) Both boys have a checkup in January, and the baby will have his one-year eval with the speech therapist, so hopefully those reaffirm what we feel like we are seeing at home. : )

I hope you're all doing well!


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

Hi ladies!

That's awesome, Mrs. AJ! Good luck :)

Glad to hear the little ones are doing well with everything!

Hope the appointments go smoothly, SoBlessedMama!

DD has been on strike with wearing her BAHA, so we've back off on making her wear it. She has also figured out how to remove the little battery from it, and I'm paranoid that she might swallow it. :dohh: Despite that she's learning new words and still seems to hear fine without it. She has another hearing check-up and BAHA evaluation in February, so we'll re-assess then. We just did her 6 month IFSP evaluation and she had met 2 out of the 3 goals!

She's also been accepted into the preschool program with our school system, and starts in August! Normally they have to wait until 4, but she gets to go at 3 to get an early start with her education. :cloud9:


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladies--I hope you're all doing well! I have a quick question--our 14 month old has a speech evaluation next Friday. I FEEL like he's on track, and he was at his last eval. But do any of you have any thoughts?

He says mama, dada, nana, bye, hi, Denny (brother's name--sounds like 'Nenny') and Davis (his name--sounds like 'Dadis'.) He also signs milk, drink, more, no, hurt, and attempts 'I love you'. And he is getting pretty good at mimicking sounds and trying to repeat what we say. (He also jabbers nonstop lol.) This seems pretty typical, and I think if he didn't have the hearing aids, I wouldn't even be worried. Does this sound on track to you ladies? Our oldest is almost 6, so it has been a long time and I can't remember what he was able to do at this point lol.

I'd love any thoughts about whether this seems typical for his age. : ) My big concern (of course) is that I want to know he is hearing well so that his speech develops normally. Thanks in advance for any input. : )


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Sounds pretty spot on to me (though my son with typical hearing is 4 so it's been a little while here, too).


----------



## mummyruston

Apologies for the radio silence! Our appts have ramped up significantly for CI assessment, and investigation into the cause, plus AVT and our ToD!! All good though. My son is just shy of 6m old, laughing, giggling, trying to crawl, almost waving and more importantly recognising sounds with HAs. He certainly responds more to my OHs voice and deeper sounds like knocking, barking, coughing etc. It sounds like all of you are doing so well too! And so blessed mama id say those words for your littlest one sounds about right?


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Great update, Mummy!! It sounds like your guy is doing fabulously! : )


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That's awesome you're getting such an early start with everything. We didnot even get my daughter's diagnosis until 6 months! 
We have her screening for her IEP tomorrow with the school district. Should just be routine, actual IEP meetung isn't until end of feb


----------



## CrazyMumma

Eep sorry for going awol!

Little Mr is almost 4 months old now. Confirmed severe conductive hearing loss on the right side, left side normal. Unsure of why his ear drum isn't moving - best case it's simply fluid behind and grommets will fox, however as his outer ear is malformed there's a high chance the inner ear hasn't formed correctly either, in which case the loss is permanent and he will need a bone grafted hearing aid.

Should find out in the next month or so when we see the ENT if it's fluid. Because the ear is so small they couldn't see properly when he was tiny so having to wait til the tubes are big enough for them to see down.

He does seem to respond to some sounds now, but then not others? Like we set off the fire alarm (cooking and I don't get along!) And he didn't blink, but mis 5 slammed her door the other day and he startled...he just likes to keep us guessing I think!

I hope all your wee ones are doing good. Kitteh- bribery ? Haha im dreading those fights!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

CrazyM, I hope your ENT appointment goes well! It is definitely hard when they're so small and you're not sure what is a real response and what isn't.

We took our youngest for his big eval on Friday (both speech and audiology.) It was GREAT!!!! He tested in the average range for speech, which we were thrilled about. But also, this was the first time we got to test his hearing WITH the aids in. Without the hearing aids, his threshold is 70 decibels (severe-profound...
which we found out at four months old.) Friday we found out that this hearing has not changed at all (yay!!!), and that with the hearing aids, his threshold is 15-20 decibels!!!!!! Zero-15 decibels is categorized as normal hearing, so this is incredible. I can't believe (and I'm so thankful!!!!) that there are technology and doctors who can make such amazing gains for him. To know that he IS hearing what he should, and he IS learning and saying what he should is an incredible blessing. : )


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That is awesome BlessedMama!


----------



## mummyruston

Good news SoBlessed!!!


----------



## mummyruston

CrazyMumma 

My boy with HAs tends to hear base sounds very well eg door slams, knocking, coughing. Deep voices etc - yet doesn't hear Christmas bells etc. I was told that was kind of normal - so maybe it's similar for your little guy?


----------



## deafgal01

I wonder if it's a certain level of sounds that your boy is able to pick up. Like if it's lower sounds, he can pick up the vibrations of it somehow, as opposed to the higher pitch ones.

It's hard to explain but two people with same level of hearing loss will not hear the same things. For example, I could possibly hear a motorcycle, while the other person who has my level of hearing loss may detect higher pitch sounds instead of low ones. Just some thoughts to ponder on.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Interesting, DG! I have a friend who has a daughter who is profoundly deaf, and she swears she can "hear" the hum of electricity. It's neat how different frequencies register differently.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I have what is called a "cookie bite" loss, so higher and lower tones are normal but I have moderate loss in mid tones (mild in right ear, moderate in left), so yes lots of possibilities.


----------



## 2lovelyboys

Hi all, glad all the little ones are doing well, my little man is 7 months he doesn't react with hearing aids set to 90db so hopefully cochlear implants will work for him, I'm also greatful such technology exists!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

2lovely, I hope the CIs work well for your little guy! Is there a timeline for pursuing surgery? (I'm sorry if you've mentioned this and I can't remember!!!)


----------



## 2lovelyboys

It's a long assessment process, he has hearing tests next month with the view for surgery in the summer when he's over 1, depends on waiting lists and cancelations in the uk, but we will get there! 

So blessed, so glad your boys do well with HA's, you must be proud of them, once they learn to leave them in you don't notice them and it becomes second nature, I'm hoping it will be the same with ci's too!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

That's hard to wait, but I'm sure it will be well worth it!! I hope it flies by and he does really well!

Yes, there was definitely an adjustment period for the baby lol--but you're exactly right. Once he got used to wearing them, it is as simple as putting on a pair of glasses and forgetting about them. I'm sure CIs are very much the same way!! 

Our five year old, on the other hand, absolutely adored them from the second they were put in his ears. I'm so thankful they've both done so well with them, and I still kick myself for not recognizing that our oldest needed help earlier. I was watching an old video of us at the park the other day, and it is glaringly obvious. : ( Of course hindsight is 20-20, but it still makes me angry at myself.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi Ladies,
It has been a while since anyone has posted on this thread, but I thought one of you might have some insight.

We have been on vacation for the past 6 days. This morning, my oldest began to seem to have trouble hearing out of his right ear. We assumed it was the hearing aid, and waited until we got back to the hotel to check it. It's fine. But, he doesn't seem to be hearing much, if anything, out of his right ear. We are at Disneyworld, and have spent multiple days swimming in the ocean, as well as the pool, as well as riding park rides. He has complained a couple of times lately about feeling dizzy.

Since this was so sudden and odd, is there a good chance this is just fluid? What do I do? I called and left a message with his doctor, and I also emailed her. I am debating calling a doctor here in Orlando and seeing if we can fit him in. 

I'm just terrified that his hearing has suddenly gotten worse. Any thoughts or experience?


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Could definitely be trapped fluid or even an ear infection, I'd try to get him in. Good luck!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you for the reply Mrs. AJ!! I'm really hoping and praying that's the case!!


----------



## deafgal01

Definitely follow up with the doctor.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thanks for the response, Deafgal. I spoke with his audiologist as well as his ENT specialist back at home today. They both agreed it sounds like just a jump in the progression of his hearing loss. He has no pain or fever, and it doesn't behave like an infection. He seemed slightly better today. We have an appointment with his specialists two days after we return home. 

I'm sad to think it has probably progressed, even though I knew to expect it. But I'm also very thankful that a hearing aid tweak should have him right back on track in a few days. And if it does turn out to be fluid, even better. Thanks ladies!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Well, we took little guy to the audiologist today, and his hearing loss in his right ear has progressed from severe to profound. They tweaked his hearing aid--he didn't like it at first, because amplification at that level sounds a bit wonky at first. But, as the day wore on, he adapted, and seems to be hearing fine now. Thank goodness his left ear is still stable, and that hearing aid is working perfectly.

Since he is classified as profound in that ear now, we will most likely be talking to his doctor about looking into a cochlear implant for that ear. We will probably put it off as long as that hearing aid is still working for him, but we will probably start taking steps in that direction. (I realize that is a lot of "probably"s.)

It makes me sad, but we knew this was probably where we were headed. And I am SO very thankful the technology exists to allow him to hear.

Any direct advice/experience about cochlear implants? The hearing aids were literally no adjustment/transition time for our oldest. I know CIs will be a different story. I'd love to hear positive stories of how that might go if we end up there. : )


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:Hugs:
My daughter has bilateral CIs. She was implanted the day before she turned one and is now 3yr 4 mos. She's done amazing. She had hearing aids for 6 Mos prior with very little response. Now booth tests about 20 dB across frequency. She works incredibly hard, and is doing amazing. Still lags behind in artic and some syntax but improves daily. Has some difficulty hearing in noisy environments.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you so much, Mrs. AJ! That is great to hear. : )


----------



## deafgal01

Kids with cochlear implants have great access to sounds now days. Just be sure to supplement with sign language (if they don't use it, that's ok - it's just a back up way to communicate in case of difficulties such as cochlear implants battery dies or etc.)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I know at least a dozen kids with CIS through my daughter's school. There is a little girl like there who, like your son, recently had a significant decrease I'm hearing and is being implanted this summer - she's 5. She has used hearing aids since a young age. Some of these kids sign aND many dont. It's a personal experience and a personal decision. With use signs in the bath when Allison has no access to sound. And she's been using some with her swim instructor because it's hard for her to hear in that environment. She understands those but never signs back, she prefers to speak verbally and we follow that lead.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you so much, ladies--it really boosts me up to hear such great experiences. 

The signing is a great idea, even if it is only ever used as a supplement. Bath time and swim time are two GREAT examples that we struggle with right now. 

Our oldest is actually really adept at lip reading, (nothing we would count on--he just naturally picked it up before he got hearing aids) so as long as he watches us closely, he does well. I was actually shocked to figure out last week that the baby has also started to lip read--he had just woken up from a nap, so was not wearing his hearing aids. He sat up and looked at me, and I asked him a question. He nodded his head and answered. It is crazy what little ones are capable of. : )


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Yes, Allison can do that a little bit, too! Sometimes I do a double take because I'll think she must have CIs on. But usually she'll just point to her ears and say, "can't hear you!" And it's not like she relies on it as she can hear across the room with her head turned. 

We use some signs in gymastics too as its hard for her to hear in thr gym. She always just repeats it back orally though :haha: It is amazing though what these kids can do, and such a huge spectrum of experiences. Every journey is unique and wonderful in its own wat, even with all the challenges.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladies, just a quick update. Y'all might remember that we were looking into a cochlear implant for our 6 year old. The plan was to move toward surgery in June 2017. Well, we had his first appointment on the "surgery track" on December 13th--and his hearing has improved to the point that they no longer recommend surgery this summer!! He will likely need it in a few years, but it is such a huge relief knowing he can be a bit older, and have more of an opinion and a say. 

This sounds kooky--but a few months ago, we started using helichrysum essential oil in both of our boys' ears. It is the only thing we have changed in their routine, and the only explanation I have for the improvement. Our two year old's hearing has also improved since beginning to use it, and he can now hear quite a bit without his hearing aids in, whereas before he could only hear very, very loud noises.

I am very much ignorant about natural remedies, but I stumbled across an article about this essential oil. My mom knows quite a bit about essential oils, and I had her order some for us. We will definitely keep using it. I'm not expecting any miracle, but it is great for ear health (not to mention it is handy for topical use for aches and pains) so why not keep using it, right? ; )

I just wanted to share an update, and also a good product you might want to check into for your little ones. I hope you're all doing really well, and had a great Christmas! : )


----------



## CrazyMumma

Hi all. Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth! I can't remember what I last posted so here's a general update :)

Elijah has confirmed Microtia Atresia, meaning his outer ear didn't develop fully and internally he doesn't appear to have an ear canal. They will do an MRI once he is older to see what the internal structure is, but it's likely that he is permanently Deaf in that ear. He was fitted with his BAHA hearing aide at 11 months old and is doing well. He doesn't really like wearing it but we get it on him as much as possible. He doesn't speak much - Dadda, verrry occasional Mama and Ooowa (shower). He has wonderful understanding though - can follow simple instructions (go get the ball, sit at the table etc) and signs very well too. Half the time he seems to understand so well when is isn't wearing his BAHA he doesn't appear to be a child with hearing loss at all! I hope all your babes are doing well!


----------



## mummyruston

I have completely forgot about this thread! My son is 18m old now. Implanted at 14m and is doing beyond brilliant!

His listening is amazing and his understand is great.

He's started saying words including 'o-pen' 'mama' 'baba! 'Mil' for milk and ith for teeth...

How things change in such a short space of time!!!


----------



## deafgal01

It's wonderful to hear that all of your babies are doing great!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Wow, I kind of dropped off the planet! I'm not sure if any of you will even see this old thread, but just a quick update--after learning more about the structure of Denny's cochlea, (not fully formed--hearing likely to continue to degenerate in both ears) and the benefits of early implantation, we decided to move forward with surgery. He's actually in surgery as we speak. 

I was a nervous wreck, but after we got the first update that all was going well, it felt like a weight lifted. Lots of people are covering our little guy with prayer this morning, and he has a world-renowned surgeon, so I am very optimistic that all is well and this is the first step in an incredible journey. : )


----------



## deafgal01

You'll have quite a bit of work ahead - identifying sounds once the implant is activated after surgery (after the healing period).

But yay for progress - it is nerve whacking. I can't imagine what you as a parent go through. Best of luck to your son and your family as they start on this journey with his new implant.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

:hugs: I remember implantation day as if it were yesterday (it was over 3 years ago!) Huge hugs. Definitely a lot of work ahead, but worth it .


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you so much, ladies!!! We are home now, and he's in some pain, but he's being so tough. He's slouched down in the recliner playing Minecraft right now. ; )

His activation day is just under two weeks away. I know it will be very different, and a lot of work, but I'm so excited for him to get started. : )


----------



## deafgal01

Keep us posted - we definitely love hearing updates on how everyone's doing!


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Denny is healing REALLY well from surgery. He even played in his baseball game Monday night (I was shocked the doctor cleared him to play--but it went fine, and he felt great.)

Activation day is next Tuesday! I'm so excited for him to get started. We have tried to explain how different it will sound, and how you have to teach your brain to hear with the CI, but of course he doesn't really understand that. We've been very careful to remind him that it won't be like the "aha!" moment the first time he wore hearing aids. He's so fired up, though. I would be so, so thankful if he could at least understand a little bit fairly quickly. Some instant gratification would be pretty motivating for him lol. I'm not expecting that, though.

I've been surprised by the people who really don't understand anything about the implant or surgery. I guess I forget how much research I've done over the last year, but some of it I feel like is pretty common knowledge, and people kind of should know. I guess not, though. My in-laws both thought we were doing the surgery so he didn't have to wear a hearing aid/processor on his ear. 1) I totally blame my DH for obviously not talking to his parents about it, but also 2) what kind of parents do they think we would be to let our 7 year old have surgery for vanity's sake?!?!?! I really got pretty pissed off about that, but DH told me I was blowing it out of proportion. (Again, I blame him for not talking to them lol. I should have explained it.)

Do you ladies have any tips for preparing him for activation day next week?


----------



## deafgal01

I don't have any tips but I do wonder if any of them do. I can ask my girlfriend if you want - I know she has two implants, one from when she was about 3 I believe, and the other one is more recent - few years ago. As I recall, she said activation day and any "programming" day afterwards, always left her feeling exhausted and she had to nap or something after that appt.

So it may be normal for Denny to feel tired/exhausted after the activation.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you, DG! I'd love all the advice I can get!! : )

I've read that the appointments are very time consuming and tiring just from hearing all the new sounds. He has an appointment on Tuesday to get it activated, and then again on Wednesday to do some more initial mapping/turn ups. What he's most excited about is swimming (we ordered all the waterproof accessories) so I hope he at least has enough energy to swim that afternoon.


----------



## deafgal01

My girlfriend with 2 cochlear implants said this - "I recommend taking an aspirin before the mapping and activation. She or he will experience headaches after activation. The aspirin will make the recovery process easier to bear. He or she will most likely fall asleep after activation because his or her brain receives so much stimulation after a long time with no sounds. Also, I recommend bringing one special toy for comfort and some books to keep him or her busy during mapping. Sometimes it helps to keep busy instead of waiting to hear the sound. "


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Its hard for me to say about the initial appts since my daughter was so little, only 12 months, so we couldn't really prepare her for it, and harder to gauge her reactions really. I think the initial appt took about an hour, with follow appts every two weeks for a bit. Now, 3 years later, we go about every 4 months for mapping, usally those are about 1/2 hour. and I can say at this point, the appts are not particularly hard or tiring for her just routine. I'd say that's been the case at least from about 6 months post activation - easy quick, not really issues. 

But from adults I know with implants, they have said the initial mapping can definitely be tough. For my daughter she never knew any different as she never had sound at all before. For someone who has had exposure to sound, hearing things in a new way takes some getting used to, and can even be emotional and troubling at first, but in a little time and with practice things start to sound "normal" again.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you so much, ladies! Your advice was spot on!

His activation was Tuesday, and the first mapping was Wednesday. We moved him through 4 programs the first day, and that was hard, but he tolerated it well. By the end of the day on Tuesday, he was starting to understand speech. After the appointment on Wednesday, speech really opened up for him--he is doing an excellent job understanding women's voices, but is still having a hard time catching most of what men say. I guess that is just a matter of what pitch is easier to hear and understand right now. He and I can carry on a normal conversation, but he really has a hard time catching what my husband says. But we have three more programs to move him through over the next three days, so hopefully that helps clean up some more sounds for him. 

I'm just so thankful it's going well so far!! He has a baseball game tonight--His audiologist said he can take the implant off the right side and wear his left hearing aid for the game. (Right now he has his left ear plugged to force brain to use the implant.) He really wants to try both together, but she said that may be hard for him right now. (The plan is to reintroduce his hearing aid on July 13th.)

Anyway, he's doing great, and I so very much appreciate y'alls support and advice!! : )


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That's wonderful! Mt daughter did tee ball in the spring and we had to modify her helmet so she can wear one implant. Kind of a pain, but it worked out okay.


----------



## deafgal01

I'm so pleased to hear that the tips/advice were really spot on.

It sounds like he is doing fantastic adjusting to the implant! Keep us posted on what happens as they add on more programs.


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank you so much, ladies!!

Mrs. AJ, how did y'all modify her helmet? I've wondered how to make it work. I found one helmet that has adjustable pads that you can inflate/deflate that I thought might work for spring ball, but it was about twice the cost of his current helmet. Of course we will get whatever he needs to make it work, but if you had a cheap solution, I'd sure try it lol!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

So she has both sides implanted and just wears one when she bats. She's right handed, so we just removed padding on the right side of the helmet (ear away from the field) enough to fit her implant in. She's just in tee ball so it doesn't matter so much, but I have a friend with a 12 year old son who does the exact same thing...unfortunately there are any *great* solutions.


----------



## deafgal01

I'll have to ask one of my students about hers. I just now asked my husband because I know we have a girl playing on the softball team for high school and she uses two cochlear implants. He wasn't sure, but he knows she takes one off when she "bats", but rest of time she tends to wear both of her implants (again, I'll have to ask the girl when i see her again at end of July).


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Thank y'all so much!!! He is only implanted on the right side, but he does wear a left hearing aid. We might be able to just remove some of the padding.

Right now, he prefers his Kanso processor over the Nucleus 6, and it would be easier to bump off. But, I think he prefers it because of the novelty of nothing on his ear, so who knows what he will want by spring baseball.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Oh yeah I can't see how the Kanso would work with a batting helmet since it sticks out too much. We also have a headpeice set up with an additonal magnet for baseball and also for her waterproof headpiece. My daughter has AB though not cochlear so I know it's a little different. Parents have come up with lots of different creativersions solutions for things :)


----------



## SoBlessedMama

Hi ladies--we had appointments for both boys today, and wanted to do a quick update. This is copied and pasted from my journal, where I felt like I needed to do some "hearing" explaining that I know you ladies already know, so please excuse the redundancy. ; )

We had another follow up visit for Denny today. They had him go in the audio booth for a quick check before they mapped his CI because his audiologist just wanted to see where he was. She was shocked and so excited (so were we!!!) that he is already hearing sounds within the "normal" range of hearing! Of course understanding is not quite up there yet, but it gets better every day. As far as hearing tones in a test booth, unaided before surgery he could hear at about 90 decibels (profound hearing loss). With his hearing aid in that ear, he could hear at about 40 decibels (mild hearing loss). Today, with his implant, he could hear tones at 20 decibels (normal hearing)!!! We are so thrilled, and he was really excited to see how well he performed.

Davis also had a check up today--and his left ear has dropped about 15 decibels. His left ear is now almost exactly where Denny's right ear was when he decided to get the cochlear implant. So, we started the process of looking at surgery for him, too. I know in my heart it is the best decision, and I don't have nearly the anxiety I had over Den's surgery (kind of feel like, "been there, done that...") The only thing that is causing me some mixed emotions is that Denny was old enough to say, "This is what I want to do." We don't really have that luxury with Davis, though. If we want him to get the full benefit from the implant, earlier is better. (It has to do with the amount of time that has passed since the hearing was lost--not necessarily age.) So we couldn't wait until Davey was 7 like Den, because then he would go almost 5 years without accessing the full spectrum of sound.

But, seeing how awesome it has already been for Den, I really think it is the right decision for Davis, too. 

So, the plan for now is to schedule a scan to make sure he is a candidate for surgery (as far as ear structure, etc. go), and possibly look at surgery over Thanksgiving break with activation being over Christmas break. We will see! : )


----------

